# "Passerby" calls DOA



## MedicPrincess (Mar 7, 2007)

Man, this poor guy was pronounced dead by a passerby who claimed to be a medical professional....I swear, the sun here in Florida sucks peoples brains right from their little heads....



> A 78-year-old jogger was recovering Wednesday after he was hit by a car and pronounced dead by a passerby, then revived by a passing sheriff’s deputy.


 



http://www.pensacolanewsjournal.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20070307/NEWS01/70307025


----------



## firecoins (Mar 7, 2007)

well, is this medical professional licensed somewhere?  

THe Sherrif felt a faint pule and started CPR?


----------



## m33kr0b (Mar 7, 2007)

I am sure that the Deputy did the right thing for the situation and the reporting was inaccurate. If not, this is a bit scary


 "He had head injuries and was bleeding profusely, but the deputy found a faint pulse, according to the report. 

She started CPR, and Eaton began to breathe."


----------



## Recycled Words (Mar 7, 2007)

They could have meant that the Deputy opened the airway or delivered a few breaths....

That could look like CPR to a layperson


----------



## Ridryder911 (Mar 7, 2007)

A lot of problems with the misinformation of this article. First it was wrong for anyone to pronounce anyone dead that was not obviously dead. Second, dead people do not bleed.. (they ooze) unless they have a pulse. 

Although the officer was being helpful it is very doubtful that the victim was in a traumatic arrest. Traumatic arrest don't live.. especially geriatric ones. 

It is another story that displays journalist are unable to obtain facts. 

R/r 911


----------



## TKO (Mar 11, 2007)

Ridryder911 said:


> It is another story that displays journalist are unable to obtain facts.



LMAO!!  Ain't that the ever-loving truth?  I was watching the local news one evening as they were covering a highway MVA.  They were talking about it and showing some footage and then the reporter gave a quote from the police on the scene (who were obviously having some fun with the reporter).  With some awe in her voice, she quotes, "Police have said that spineboards are being used!".  

I lost it!  It was so obvious that she had no idea what a spineboard was or why they are used (in this case, obviously it is our rule of thumb) but I'm sure the words spine and board sounded like some kind of radical onscene surgical method.

However in fairness, I don't know squat about news media equipment, but then again, I don't broadcast in front of thousands of viewers.


----------



## ReebTop (Mar 13, 2007)

Well, what probably happened was that the caller said, "Oh my God, someone was just hit by a car!  I think they're dead!"  As for media misinformation, I love the new and exciting classifications for burns they come up with.  "Fifth degree burns!"  Fifth?

Let's see, 1st is superficial, 2nd is partial thickness, 3rd is full thickness, so I guess that makes 4th...uh...total vaporization and 5th is where Satan himself unleashes hellfire on your immortal soul?


----------



## MedicPrincess (Mar 13, 2007)

ReebTop said:


> Well, what probably happened was that the caller said, "Oh my God, someone was just hit by a car! I think they're dead!"


 
He was covered by a blanket, placed there by the witness, that told the deputy he was dead.


----------



## Glorified (Mar 13, 2007)

ReebTop said:


> Well, what probably happened was that the caller
> 
> Let's see, 1st is superficial, 2nd is partial thickness, 3rd is full thickness, so I guess that makes 4th...uh...total vaporization and 5th is where Satan himself unleashes hellfire on your immortal soul?



HAHA.  That made me laugh


----------



## BossyCow (Mar 13, 2007)

Okay, the article states "He had head injuries and was bleeding profusely, but the deputy found a faint pulse, according to the report. ...She started CPR "

Found a pulse, did CPR... hmmmmm was that chest compressions?


----------



## VentMedic (Mar 14, 2007)

Too many versions of this story. Every health care profession has been mentioned in some story as being the one who pronounced. 

Burn classifications are more specific now.
Burns that injure the tissues underlying the skin, such as the muscles or bones, are sometimes categorized as fourth-degree burns. These burns are additionally broken down into three additional degrees: fourth-degree burns result in the skin being irretrievably lost, fifth-degree burns result in muscle being irretrievably lost, and sixth-degree burns result in bone being charred.


----------



## TKO (Mar 15, 2007)

I was going to say that 4th, 5th and 6th degree burns are associated with electrical burns, but he beat me to it.  While I think the media probably had it wrong, and hence the disbelief, uh....you got schooled!  LOL!


----------



## TheDoll (Mar 17, 2007)

i work in a burn unit, and if i started to mention things like 4th or 5th degree burns i would be laughed at and ridiculed until i admitted myself to psych!


----------



## VentMedic (Mar 17, 2007)

Hopefully in your career in the burn unit you will see very few burns greater then 3rd. The first 3 classifications pertain primarily to the dermal layers. The description of the higher burn classifications are usually found in the medical examiner's reports and in paramedic reports when declaring obvious death. It sounds better than "legs burned off".  A person may present with these classifications in your burn unit but the affected extremity will be amputated quickly. The higher degree classification will be used on bill coding for reimbursement for the amputation by the surgeon. Also a person suffering this type of burn even if localized may have a very high mortality probability. A leg destroyed to charcoal by fire is not something a burn unit will see on an every day basis depending on the level and location of your burn center.


----------

